# Betta-mates?



## DarkImager (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey guys!
I have recently upgraded my male crowtail to a 10 gallon planted tank. I was thinking about getting him a few tank mates, but i'm having a hard time finding fish I like. What fish are compatible with a betta?

Thanks!

Melanie


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

dwarf gourami, neons tetras. nothing with lots of fin


----------



## Nightshade (Dec 29, 2009)

You want too look for fish that are not fin nippers as bettas have those long flowing fins and are not speedy. Corys are a good choice for a bottom feeder especially given the size of your tank, also there are tons of different kinds to choose from. Neons would be a good choice so long as you get enough (6+) to keep them from nipping. Many of the tetras are like this. I personally would not put gouramis in with a betta because they live in the same area of the tank and may become aggressive.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I second Nightshade.Gouramis and bettas usually dont get along too well,as they are both bubblenesters,meaning they will vy for the same space,and both are fierce when protecting territory.I have found glolight and head and tail light tetras do well.Just be sure to give the fish lots of plants or they like to stay hidden,and nice driftwood will make them happy as well.


----------

